# The REAL JOHNNY BRAVO?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

CLICK OON IT TO MAKE IT BIGGER


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

lmao awsome!!!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dennis Wolf?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Uncanny!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a photoshopped pic of guy I used to go to school with. Think he's about 36/7. Tim Blakely I think his name is, used to be good at the Javelin!

He's a PT in the Caribbean, a good mate of his goes out with one of my wife's colleagues. ( sisters dentists brothers cat)


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

definitely a creatine user


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's another pic of him










You gotta love the guy for the great idea to walk with small petite women with tiny dogs to make himself appear massive.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

madmuscles said:


> Here's another pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture not coming up


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> definitely a creatine user


Any perticular brand mate ? :whistling:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Type Tim Blakely into google images. Simple.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Any perticular brand mate ? :whistling:


My Protein...the delivery actually arrived :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> My Protein...the delivery actually arrived :laugh:


Haha was waiting for cell tech lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

